# Gear Lube



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

Well about ready to fill up the out drive. Ended up buying QuickSilver again. Was going to use a regular marine gear lube but none available on memorial day when i was out. I know, I know Merc cruisers need mercruiser gear lube. But i call bull on that. Oil isn't made by any boat manufacturers. And quality marine gear lube has additives for anti foaming and water just as mercruiser does. And if the specs are the same the lube is the same. Most likely they are made in the same companies and put in different bottles and labeled as much of everything to day. But can't swear to that.
So my question is what does everyone else do? Now i'm not talking a new boat were warrenty is an issue. My boat is a 1989 and much of today's lubes wasn't even available then. I also think it would need to be a 90 - 140 weight. Its not that i cant afford 15.00 for two quarts of oil. But paying that makes me feel stupid knowing its probably just a name brand who wants people to believe its worth more. I remember when automotive makers did it too. Like using mercruiser oil in and engine when any decent oil will work if weight is right. 
What do you think and any one want a discussion.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

marine gear lube is marine gear lube. back many yrs ago in a pinch I have used automotive rear end grease and never had a problem with it. but today as reluctant as I am to pay 15.00 per quart for marine grease I pay it and go on.
sherman


----------



## UFM82 (Apr 6, 2004)

I use mercury high performance gear oil for one reason. After reading the unbiased reports on lubes it was determined that the HP vs standard lube ran more than 20 degrees cooler. Not a big deal maybe but less drag to me means less wear and longer gear life. I change every year no matter how much or little I ran all year. $16 is pocket change compared to losing an L/U.


----------



## bcinerie1 (Nov 12, 2012)

I like cabelas products, been using them for 15 years with no problems! From oil To,gear lube, to 4 stroke oil etc!


----------



## Workdog (Jan 10, 2007)

It's all in the additives. Do you buy one station's gasoline over another? 100% dino gas...10% ethanol added...15% ethanol added?? Gas and oil, same-ole same-ole. I buy quicksilver for their additives...gear lube as well as 2 stroke.

P.S. It doesn't hurt that I can get mil discounts on my gear lube and 2-stroke... 
P.S.S. Why do I always see folks on these boards trying to justify using the cheap stuff. You never see guys starting threads to justify using the premium (e.g., Quicksilver) stuff. Use what you want or can afford, and hope that it doesn't screw ya in the end.


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

As a mechanic and an old gas station man. I wonder how many of you realize how there is No differance in gas. Lol. Trucks pick it up from one or two terminals. There are laws saying how much alcohol can be used. But bottom line is thr regular gas or the premium in a gas station can be any brand. There is no brand loyalty as they'd have you believe. This works in most things to day.


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

They CAN tell you whatever they want to market a product....Most marketing schemes are LIES too! Just like EVERY truck manufacturer is "The 2015 Truck of the Year!" BS!!!!

Don't buy into the hype and change your fluids regularly and as often as possible and you will be fine!


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

I agree! I change oil and gear lube Every year. I also never run over 30 MPH as a rule and mostly around 20. As I fish not cruise. LOL! I believe clean oil and filter and grease is more important. Just like people wont buy walmart meat. Well we have a large meat processing plant here. And all the meat is the same. Use to work in one. Different labels on Packages was the only difference. Use to help run an Amoco Station. Gas came from a bulk plant of Sohio's. All but our high test. But it was a white gas and only Amoco had it. So a special truck run it down here. But yes all the same thing. LOL! Most things come from the same place as the competitors these days.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

many many yrs ago I worked in a red bird independent gas station. we got our gas from a marathon gas truck. go figure, LOL. there is only so many processing plants and there is hundreds of brands of oil products. so I would guess that most marine gear lubes are from the same processing plant.

I once worked in a canning factory. when we were putting labels on the cans and finished an order for one brand the only thing we changed for another brand was the labels.
sherman


----------



## Nauti cat (Nov 30, 2009)

viper1 said:


> I agree! I change oil and gear lube Every year. I also never run over 30 MPH as a rule and mostly around 20. As I fish not cruise. LOL! I believe clean oil and filter and grease is more important. Just like people wont buy walmart meat. Well we have a large meat processing plant here. And all the meat is the same. Use to work in one. Different labels on Packages was the only difference. Use to help run an Amoco Station. Gas came from a bulk plant of Sohio's. All but our high test. But it was a white gas and only Amoco had it. So a special truck run it down here. But yes all the same thing. LOL! Most things come from the same place as the competitors these days.


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

Well found out Quick Silver is made at Citgo Oil. And they do have a list of all the certified oils and lubes. But I see no where that specifies a different formulation. In fact I shot off an email hoping I can get Specs for comparison. This is more about my own questions then the price.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

I<M 2with you viper on a lot of things the only difference is the label. clean oil and filters , hey I got a quart of synthtic gear oil on the shelf? wonder what that would do?


----------



## CarpetBagger (Sep 21, 2009)

Ive used the SUPER TECH 90w Synthetic Gear Lube for years...

Generally I grab whatever is available....Ive run Yamalube, Quicksilver, ect....As long as you are regular on the changes I think you should be good to go...

I put the Quicksilver synthetic stuff in this year...It is much thicker than other brands...I like that it is blue too...


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

I have avoided the Synthetics as Mine are much older. I remember when working on cars for a living, when Synthetic oil first appeared. Many jumped on it. On new cars that was great. But on older cars, it would clean out the engines of sludge and buildup. Causing them to leak, sometimes severely. By the way, the only reason there is a legal limit on alcohol in gas is for the same reason. And up to about 10% mix they aren't even required to label as so. Last i knew all gas contained alcohol these days.
Also I wont use any thing under 90 weight lube. In fact I just seen this. Recommended in place of quicksilver gear oil
And at 5.02 a qt.

http://www.wholesalemarine.com/sier...ZRAaM0OFjT12Jk4aj9qY-ZETV7Gu9lFNbwaAu7Y8P8HAQ


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

Well here is What the Citgo petroleum products say about it.
Paul,

Our Mystik line has a great group of replacements for the Mercury Marine products. We have a full line up of 4-cycle marine engine oils that are every bit as good as the Mercury products and some even a higher quality. We have Mystik JT-4 Synthetic 10W-30, 10W-40, 25W-40, and 25W-50. In the 2-cycle oils we have Mystik JT-4 Premium outboard motor oil which replaces quicksilver premium 2-cycle, Mystik Premium Plus which is for DFI engines, and works great in Optimax engines. We also have Mystik JT-4 All-in–one 2-cycle Outboard Engine Oil which addresses anything from fuel stabilization and cleaning up dirty engines to helping with ethanol effects in the fuel. As CITGO has been a front runner in the small engine oil manufacturing for a number of OEM companies I think you will be pleased with the Mystik line of small engine products. 
Best regards,

Jim
*Jim Chancey*
Senior Product Specialist
CITGO Petroleum Corporation
Phone: 832-486-5712

Also CarpetBagger your right. Super Tech 80W-90 Marine Gear Lube Is a API Service GL-5 Lube same thing as quick Silver. But much cheaper.


----------



## BlueMax (Dec 3, 2006)

viper1 said:


> I have avoided the Synthetics as Mine are much older. I remember when working on cars for a living, when Synthetic oil first appeared. Many jumped on it. On new cars that was great. But on older cars, it would clean out the engines of sludge and buildup. Causing them to leak, sometimes severely. By the way, the only reason there is a legal limit on alcohol in gas is for the same reason. And up to about 10% mix they aren't even required to label as so. Last i knew all gas contained alcohol these days.
> Also I wont use any thing under 90 weight lube. In fact I just seen this. Recommended in place of quicksilver gear oil
> And at 5.02 a qt.
> 
> http://www.wholesalemarine.com/sier...ZRAaM0OFjT12Jk4aj9qY-ZETV7Gu9lFNbwaAu7Y8P8HAQ


Viper - you are dead nuts on target regarding gasoline and ethanol. 
However "branded" gasoline, (Exxon, Shell, BP), will have unique additives in them compared to "non branded" ( Kroger, Sheetz, etc) .


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

Well Amoco was a branded name too! But most fuels have no special additives. Just some like to point theirs out and others dont bother.


----------



## ssv1761982 (Jun 2, 2004)

viper1 said:


> Well about ready to fill up the out drive. Ended up buying QuickSilver again. Was going to use a regular marine gear lube but none available on memorial day when i was out. I know, I know Merc cruisers need mercruiser gear lube. But i call bull on that. Oil isn't made by any boat manufacturers. And quality marine gear lube has additives for anti foaming and water just as mercruiser does. And if the specs are the same the lube is the same. Most likely they are made in the same companies and put in different bottles and labeled as much of everything to day. But can't swear to that.
> So my question is what does everyone else do? Now i'm not talking a new boat were warrenty is an issue. My boat is a 1989 and much of today's lubes wasn't even available then. I also think it would need to be a 90 - 140 weight. Its not that i cant afford 15.00 for two quarts of oil. But paying that makes me feel stupid knowing its probably just a name brand who wants people to believe its worth more. I remember when automotive makers did it too. Like using mercruiser oil in and engine when any decent oil will work if weight is right.
> What do you think and any one want a discussion.


 
Quicksilver is Mercury.


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

No Quick silver is packaged for Mercury. Just another API Service GL-5 Lube and interchangeable. Every company recommends a brand to use. This doesn't mean others are any less. I would think the letter above i got from the manufacturer would settle that.


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

Oh and if not, I would think the word of a charter Captain like Jeff would be enough! He uses his boat harder than most ever will. And gathers more hours in one season then most will in ten. If he can run it Im sure my 30 mph 3-4 days a week boat won't have a problem. Cheap insurance only means unable to trust your own research.


----------



## Buick Riviera (Jul 15, 2007)

Here's my two cents:

1. Mercury and Quicksilver lubes are the same stuff. Every container has a product number on the label. Compare them. They are identical. Mercury lubes are only sold by "authorized" dealers, i.e. marinas and dealers that sell their motors or have Merc Certified mechanics.

2. Whatever you use, don't change. Be consistent. This goes for gas additives too. Don't be switching back and forth between Seafoam and Stabil for example. Choose one or the other and stick with it.


----------

